# Dark Eldar series worth the read?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

So I wouldn't mind reading Andy Chambers "Path of the _____" Dark Eldar series. But I thought I'd ask if they are worth it first.

Also I can't seem to find Path of the Renegade on the GW or BL sites. Has it gone out of production? I would much prefer to have the physical book rather than getting the Ebooks.

And am I correct in assuming the order goes; Renegade, Incubus, Archon? I did notice that The Masque of Vyle is included in Lexicanum entry for the series. And while it seems like a good read and I would love to get that one as well, I don't think it is part of the Path series.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

its actually a really good look at the world from a dark eldar perspective, definitely a good read so far, though I down own the newest book as ive been out of the loop for a while book wise.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

At this time, Path of the Renegade is unavailable in print (to the best of my knowledge). So it's either ebooks (The Dark Elder E-Bundle seems like a good buy) or hope for a omnibus next year. 

And you have the correct order, Renegade, Incubus and Archon. I think The Masque of Vyle is a standalone story featuring one of the characters from the trilogy.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm...I might wait it out for the omnibus. Even though I spend all of my time and read countless of things on computers or mobile devices. I still prefer reading novels in physical form.

Thanks guys


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The Dark Eldar Path series are some of my favorite 40k novels, reading through the last book now. It's definitely worthy of a read !


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Stop Making Sense said:


> At this time, Path of the Renegade is unavailable in print (to the best of my knowledge). So it's either ebooks (The Dark Elder E-Bundle seems like a good buy) or hope for a omnibus next year.
> 
> And you have the correct order, Renegade, Incubus and Archon. I think The Masque of Vyle is a standalone story featuring one of the characters from the trilogy.


Mask of Vyle (http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/masque-of-vyle.html) isnt a DE book, its Harlequinns, which are kind of a universal 'mercenary' to the other types of Eldar. if they ever release the wood elf equivilant in 40k (unlikely) they quinns would work with them aswell.

though it does have alot of dark eldar theme to it


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Dark Eldar path series is -REALLY- good and one of the top tier wh40k reads. If you love eldar, also pick up the recently released Valedor. Alsop a top read.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to agree, Path of the ______, Eldar and Dark Eldar series are Fantastic.


----------

